# 3/4 Mini Jersey 1/4 Dexter bull calf for Sale



## smit747 (Apr 9, 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have a nice little bull calf that is only 26 inches tall at almost 3 months old his mother is only 38 inches tall his father is 40 inches tall, his mother is going thru the dairy barn everyday and milking very well. He is weaned on his way being broke to lead and stand tied. He can be registered will furnish a application with him.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Where is the calf located? What is the price? Folks will want to know.


----------



## smit747 (Apr 9, 2006)

I'm sorry that I didn't put the price , it is $600.00 I'm at Alton, MO


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

Sorry if this sounds harsh, but register him as what? He can't be registered as either a Jersey or Dexter. He is a crossbred animal, and in my opinion, any sort of "registry" for such is clearly bogus.

Good luck, he is a pretty little bull, but I would be shocked if you get anywhere close to $600.00 for him. I was offered a pair of lively 2 week old purebred Jersey bull calves, at the farm, today for $75.00 ea. and declined.


----------



## smit747 (Apr 9, 2006)

65284 said:


> Sorry if this sounds harsh, but register him as what? He can't be registered as either a Jersey or Dexter. He is a crossbred animal, and in my opinion, any sort of "registry" for such is clearly bogus.
> 
> Good luck, he is a pretty little bull, but I would be shocked if you get anywhere close to $600.00 for him. I was offered a pair of lively 2 week old purebred Jersey bull calves, at the farm, today for $75.00 ea. and declined.


You sound harsh I guess I can too. All I'm going to say is I wish I was as smart as you think you are.


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

He can be registered with the AMJA, right?
http://www.miniaturejerseyassociation.com/BreedingProgram.htm


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

smit747 said:


> You sound harsh I guess I can too. All I'm going to say is I wish I was as smart as you think you are.


I'm smart enough to know what a crossbred mongrel bovine is. I don't care what some hokum "registry" says, a crossbred mutt animal is what it is!


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

You'll "furnish an application"????? So the buyer gets to submit the ap and pay the fees?? No, thanks. If I am buying registered stock, I'll expect the seller to put transferred papers in my hands. And that's the way we do it when we sell, too.


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

It is standard in dairy goats when selling young stock, even for $500 and up, to just give an application. . .don't know. . with cows. . .it was the same for me. I paid a grand for my PB Jersey heifer, and got the application because she was 10 weeks old. 
In dairy goats, 1st gen Miniature Nubians that I bred sell for $300 ea without an issue - they are a Nubian/ Nigerian cross, and when I bred 1st gen Kinders - 1/2 Pygmy 1/2 Nubian, I got the same price.
The advantage to the cross this person has for sale is the price of Miniature Jersey cattle is so high, a lot of folks can't even afford the Minis - if you get a cross you can breed up from at 1/2-1/4 the price and you don't have access to AI techs. . .the price isn't bad - if it is what you're looking for, IMO.
You can buy Jersey bull calves for $25 at dairies - $50 and up on craigslist, but a you can get a nice cow - Jersey - for $800 - where a crossed heifer as mentioned above will run you double that or more typically -


> hokum "registry" says


If you look into the registry, you'll find, it isn't a hokum registery, at all


----------



## smit747 (Apr 9, 2006)

Creamers you are right on the registery he would be considered a Belmont, his mother is milking about 4 gallons a day as a second freshener, his grandmother is a full blood mini as is his dad. Thanks for the support I'm fixing to send his papers in to get him registered as it is cheaper before they turn 4 months old he was born on March 31.


----------



## Levonsa (Dec 17, 2008)

Smit747, I think he is a handsome little guy. Some people don't see the benefiet or cost effectiveness of miniatures or cross breeding. For his size, I think you have a decent price on him. Place several adds on craigslist and you shouldn't have any problems selling him. There are a lot of people looking for small animals to keep on smaller farms, that just can't pay purebred prices that would be happy with him. 

Good luck,


----------



## farmgirl6 (May 20, 2011)

What a good looking little bull! new to the board and a little taken aback by the, shall we say, unsolicited negative snipes as this is a social board, I would think such a lovely minature fellow would be worth his weight in gold and I hope he finds a lovely home! If you can get $600 for him I say well done!! granted I know little about cows, but I do know a cross bred in about any other species tends to be hardier!


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

Creamers said:


> If you look into the registry, you'll find, it isn't a hokum registery, at all





Creamers, I am familiar with the registry in question. Its very purpose, "registering" crossbred cattle, is in my opinion, simply a business set up by some enterprising individuals. I think the Belmont âbreedâ and âregistry" is pure unadulterated hokum, they are what they are, Jersey X Dexter crosses, nothing more!

I have a serious question for you. If I decided to cross registered miniature Herefords with registered Holsteins and call them Holfords or Heresteins and then attempted to legitimize them and enhance their value by establishing a "registry", would you consider it a legitimate breed and by extension a legitimate registry?

If not why not? It would be the same situation that exists with the so called Belmont breed and registry. 

I have no problem with Jersey X Dexter crossbreeds. I breed them myself, and have found them to be excellent homestead animals. I recommend them to my customers as near ideal family cows, but I sell them for what they are, letting them stand on their own merit. In my opinion, any misleading name or faux registration would be farcical and nothing more than an attempted sucker hustle.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

65284, don't you think there is any value to composite breeds? Brangus, Beefmaster, Santa Gertrudis, Simbrah, Durham Reds etc., many breeds that are in wide use today are composites. What is it about this particular registry you find to be bogus? Is it owned by an individual as a for-profit enterprise, instead of set up as a non-profit corporation (like legitimate registries almost always are)? 

My issues with the OP were 1) posting here instead of Barter Board, and 2) selling as registered stock but putting the work and the cost of the registration off on the buyer. 

Didn't mean to be harsh, just honest. I have worked with several different registries and been on the receiving end of nightmare 3rd party paperwork, trying to get it straightened out for an enthusiastic new buyer who bought from the wrong person and is crushed and upset when their paperwork doesn't meet the standards/rules.


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

MO Cows,

Yes there is value in composite breeds, I endorse their use as commercial animals, just feel registration of them is phony. I said I raise the Jersey X Dexter crosses and find them to be useful animals. 

As I stated a good bull or cow should speak for themselves by their conformation and productivity. Too many less than knowledgeable folks buy less than quality animals simply because they are shown a fancy registration certificate. 

I don't know about the ownership of the registry in question, it's the fact that they are registering crossbreds that bothers me. I've always believed a registry should be a repository of information pertaining to the lineage of an individual within a specified breed of animal, a means of preserving, as far as possible, the purity of said animals.

Anything else, including any so called registration of composites, is in my opinion bogus, including those you mentioned. Useful yes, should they be registered, no. If just about anything is going to be registered, what's the point, why bother with a registry at all?

But that's just an old geezer&#8217;s opinion; I realize I out of step with the modern do or say anything to make the sale world.


----------



## farmerchris (Feb 17, 2012)

I found this post thru a google search, so I signed up to be a memeber of the forum so that I could find you(and hopefully this bull). I ahve had to wait 2 days to be accepted so that I could post!!!!

Whew! I have been looking for a mini jerey bull. I am very interested. I will try to contact you thru this forum by looking for an email, but please respond so that I know if he is available.

Chris


----------



## Patrick (Sep 13, 2011)

65284 said:


> Sorry if this sounds harsh, but register him as what? He can't be registered as either a Jersey or Dexter. He is a crossbred animal, and in my opinion, any sort of "registry" for such is clearly bogus.
> 
> Good luck, he is a pretty little bull, but I would be shocked if you get anywhere close to $600.00 for him. I was offered a pair of lively 2 week old purebred Jersey bull calves, at the farm, today for $75.00 ea. and declined.


I agree. This recent trend toward miniature cattle, and other livestock species, is mostly bogus, but gullible people are swollowing it left and right. A few pure breeds like Dexters and miniature Zebus aside, most of these so-called new miniature breeds are nothing more than mutts, the "purest" going back only a few generations at most. These so-called miniature Jersies are nothing more than naturally small individuals that are bound to occur within the size range of any breed, and they are not that much smaller than a normal Jersey. A Jersey X Dexter isn't going to make an efficient animal. It will dilute the production potential of the Jersey, while not really reducing the size all that much. Jersies are small to begin with. The Dexter influence isn't going to do anything to improve temperament at best. At worst it's going to harm it. A heifer with the same percenatges might have some limited value if someone has convinced themselves that that's what they want to use in a breeding program, but a bull, none. Composite breeds have some use, mostly beef, as in a terminal cross with hybrid vigor, but one would be much better just selecting naturally small Jersies to breed down size if they must, rather than ruining them with any Dexter influence. They're just going to create a cute small animal that will not excell at dairy or meat. We already have that. It's called the Dexter. PT Barnum was right. Apparently you can sell anything to people who are just that not that sophisticated with regard to genetics and breeding, if it looks cute and caters to their emotions. They'll learn eventually, but it might be an expensive lesson.


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

I always wonder. What happens if a reg. one grow to 50 inches tall is it still Reg .


----------



## lakeportfarms (Apr 23, 2009)

Patrick said:


> I agree. This recent trend toward miniature cattle, and other livestock species, is mostly bogus, but gullible people are swollowing it left and right. A few pure breeds like Dexters and miniature Zebus aside, most of these so-called new miniature breeds are nothing more than mutts, the "purest" going back only a few generations at most. These so-called miniature Jersies are nothing more than naturally small individuals that are bound to occur within the size range of any breed, and they are not that much smaller than a normal Jersey. A Jersey X Dexter isn't going to make an efficient animal. It will dilute the production potential of the Jersey, while not really reducing the size all that much. Jersies are small to begin with. The Dexter influence isn't going to do anything to improve temperament at best. At worst it's going to harm it. A heifer with the same percenatges might have some limited value if someone has convinced themselves that that's what they want to use in a breeding program, but a bull, none. Composite breeds have some use, mostly beef, as in a terminal cross with hybrid vigor, but one would be much better just selecting naturally small Jersies to breed down size if they must, rather than ruining them with any Dexter influence. They're just going to create a cute small animal that will not excell at dairy or meat. We already have that. It's called the Dexter. PT Barnum was right. Apparently you can sell anything to people who are just that not that sophisticated with regard to genetics and breeding, if it looks cute and caters to their emotions. They'll learn eventually, but it might be an expensive lesson.


I wonder if that is what people said when the Dexter cattle breed was originated? Who is the authority on what makes up a breed, and when is the cutoff date for no further additions to the list?


----------



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

65284 said:


> MO Cows,
> 
> Yes there is value in composite breeds, I endorse their use as commercial animals, just feel registration of them is phony. I said I raise the Jersey X Dexter crosses and find them to be useful animals.
> 
> ...


What about if people, like you, think a cross is a useful animal and fills a need not filled by other animals, and they want to work with the animals, standardize them based on particular breeding goals, and establish them until they will breed true generation after generation? Would a registry formed to aid them in keeping track of bloodlines and breeding for consistency in the desired traits be "bogus"? Keep in mind, now that the United Kennel Club, among others, fits this description (see English Shepherds, in particular). Do you think the UKC, which has been around for over 100 years, is a "modern do or say anything to make a sale" registry?


----------



## DJ in WA (Jan 28, 2005)

Who's to decide if this is overpriced? Why do people pay $600 for a 3 pound dog? If someone's willing to pay, why not take it?

And by the way, the other benefit of a registry is it helps establish what the breeding is. I recently offered a jersey/hereford heifer for sale, which I got from someone selling bottle babies. Some were concerned they didn't know for sure what she was bred from, and I didn't have a good answer for them - they just had to trust me, and I just had to trust the guy who sold her to me.

As for a dexter-jersey cross being less efficient, some of us don't want maximum production. If we have one cow, we don't need 6 gallons a day of milk. I like the dairy/beef crosses, because they give extra milk for the house, but when bred to a beef bull, give a nice 3/4 beef calf.

In addition, a very productive Jersey can be a problem for the amateur. They need more exact nutrition to avoid problems like milk fever, ketosis, etc.

As I've posted before, this was a 10 month old steer calf out of a lowline/jersey cow which I milked 1+ gallons daily, 11 months of the year. I don't think I lost too much production.


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm new to cows, but my impression on the "Belmont" breed was that it was trying to establish as an offshoot of Dexters to retain the beefy characteristics but to improve milk production with the addition of jersey genes. 

It's a decent enough idea, breeds in other species have certainly been founded on less.


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

any body got a idea what happens if they grow to tall




myersfarm said:


> I always wonder. What happens if a reg. one grow to 50 inches tall is it still Reg .


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

myersfarm said:


> any body got a idea what happens if they grow to tall


John, 
From what I understand about registering these "off breeds" of cattle is that you can register anything you want in several different registries. If you decided you wanted to breed X,Y,Z,B, and U together to get a "A" you could and you could create a registered critter through one of the generic cattle registries. 

Registries are a racket. If you want to pay the annual membership fees and pay the registration price you can register anything.


----------



## Patrick (Sep 13, 2011)

francismilker said:


> John,
> From what I understand about registering these "off breeds" of cattle is that you can register anything you want in several different registries. If you decided you wanted to breed X,Y,Z,B, and U together to get a "A" you could and you could create a registered critter through one of the generic cattle registries.
> 
> Registries are a racket. If you want to pay the annual membership fees and pay the registration price you can register anything.


Those which register animals like you describe, of dubious or no purity certainly are a racket. They prey on the gullible, and enable the dishonest. Registries which enroll legitimate purebred animals are a very good tool for the sophisticated, enlightened breeder, and they help them maintain the value of their animals. This is sometimes misused by less than honorable sellers, also preying on the gullible.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Patrick said:


> Those which register animals like you describe, of dubious or no purity certainly are a racket. They prey on the gullible, and enable the dishonest. Registries which enroll legitimate purebred animals are a very good tool for the sophisticated, enlightened breeder, and they help them maintain the value of their animals. This is sometimes misused by less than honorable sellers, also preying on the gullible.


If you truly want to have a legitimate registry then DNA needs to performed on every animal requiring entry. I know for a fact of a fellow that buys one straw of semen from a very expensive bull and registers many calves from it. Where's the truth in that? I'm not even gonna go near the whole horse registration with a ten foot pole.


----------



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

myersfarm said:


> any body got a idea what happens if they grow to tall


At birth, a birth report is filled out with the AMJA, and when they are 3 years old their height is taken. If they are 42" or less they are registered as mini-jersey. If they are 42" to 46" they are mid-minature and if they are over 46" their registry never becomes final. No animal is fully registered until after the age of 3 - they only receive a certificate of birth.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

I can see the value of these mini cattle. I don't want or need a full sized meat animal or a full sized milk animal. So these minis are ideal. A mini bull with jersey influence bred to a dexter cow will make the female offspring be better milkers than the mother is. What's not to like? I do think that DNA testing should be required for registry though, like it is for Dexters.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

francismilker said:


> John,
> From what I understand about registering these "off breeds" of cattle is that you can register anything you want in several different registries. If you decided you wanted to breed X,Y,Z,B, and U together to get a "A" you could and you could create a registered critter through one of the generic cattle registries.
> 
> *Registries are a racket. * If you want to pay the annual membership fees and pay the registration price you can register anything.


Not true! Most of the breed associations do a great job and there are some "checks and balances" built in to prevent honest mistakes, protect against fraud and keep the herd book accurate. No, it isn't gonna be 100% accurate because there are animals and people involved, but it's pretty darn close and a whole lot better than when there are no written records at all. DNA testing adds a layer of accuracy, but also expense and work, and unless you hire a 3rd party to come out and ID the animals and pull the samples, it isn't foolproof either.

If you choose to have grade livestock and not registered, good for you. For most people that is what makes the most sense. But don't call the people that are doing the work, keeping the additional records, tattooing or branding their stock with permanent identification, paying dues and fees and working thru their association to promote their breed a "racket".


----------



## smit747 (Apr 9, 2006)

I'm proud I made a good laugh for everyone on here I will not be posting on the cattle forum anymore as doctors are making me sell all my mini jerseys and all my mixed "culls" as you all call them which I have already sold all my culls and most of my Jerseys. I have milked for about 15 years and sold milk and never met more disappointing people than here Thanks for all of nothing


----------



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

Gee, Smit747, you're a little cranky, aincha? I'm sorry you have to sell all your cattle, though, that's gotta hurt.


----------



## lakeportfarms (Apr 23, 2009)

I lean more toward Smit747's opinion, he posts a nice little bull calf and a couple resident "experts" jump on him and tell him his bull is overpriced and worth nowhere near his asking price. I'd like to see some of their little bulls. What is more unethical, IMO, is representing an animal as something it is not, which anybody without their head in the sand knows happens. Good registries require a genotype of at least the bull, and some breeders are taking it a step further now and typing the dam too. All this costs money, but it provides the assurance that the calf is indeed out of the represented parents.

As with most other breeds, do they know that the Dexter breed was formed with a variety of animals that shared a characteristic of small size, horns, and good milk production in the 1800's? From the ADCA:

The native home of the Dexter is in the south and southwestern parts of Ireland where they were kept by small landholders and roamed about the mountainous districts in an almost wild state of nature. 

"_The origin of the Dexter is quite obscure. The common assumption has been that the Dexter breed was derived from the Kerry breed or that it was a cross between the Kerry and some other breed, perhaps the Devon. It has also been claimed that a âMr. Dexterâ, agent to Lord Hawarden, was responsible for developing this Irish breed by selection from the âbest of the mountain cattle of the districtâ._

Shocker!!! According to them I have seriously overpaid for my herd of 25 "mutts". Well, at least my fold of 20 Scottish Highlands is pure....


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

> I lean more toward Smit747's opinion, he posts a nice little bull calf and a couple resident "experts" jump on him and tell him his bull is overpriced and worth nowhere near his asking price.


I agree


----------



## AppyHorsey (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi.
I'm kinda new at these forums so forgive me if/when I goof up!

I'm looking for a Polled, Mini Jersey cow or heifer, the smaller the better. I'd "really like" a cow already trained to milk, but it's doubtful I could afford one if I find it.

I'm not looking for "lots" of milk, but a moderate producer. She MUST be GENTLE. 

I'd like her to be purebred, but I'll not rule out any crossbreds if they have everything else I'm looking for.

I'm in south/central MO, but will travel, or pay shipping for the "right" cow/calf.

I'm not "rich", so please don't email me with HIGH priced cows. (I found a BEAUTIFUL cow online that I really LIKED, but when I called about her, I was told she's $6000. And a couple states away from me. Now don't get me wrong, I'd pay that in a heart beat --- IF I HAD IT, but I don't. 

Anyway, Keep me in mind and if any of you have what I'm looking for, or run across one, please let me know.

THANKS.
[email protected]

(And what's "trackback", listed below this post I'm writing???)


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Smit747,

I'm sorry that you got blasted. I know a few people who don't come to HT anymore because of this very thing.

Maybe the heat and drought is getting to some people?


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

Smit 747, I too am sorry that people jumped on you like that. It was not called for..just "experts" showing how smart they are.

I'm tellin' ya...IF this had been a heifer...I would have had to of sold another Dexter..cause I've always wanted a Jersey/Dexter heifer.

I don't have a doubt that you will find this wonderful bull a home. And..I don't think he's over priced at all.

Best to you..


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

isn't this for sale thread about a year old?


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

Sherry in Iowa said:


> Smit 747, I too am sorry that people jumped on you like that. It was not called for..just "experts" showing how smart they are.
> 
> I'm tellin' ya...IF this had been a heifer...I would have had to of sold another Dexter..cause I've always wanted a Jersey/Dexter heifer.
> 
> ...



Okay Sherry, if you really want a Jersey/Dexter heifer here's you chance.

This is a J/D cross 1st calf heifer already broke to milk. 

















How about this one?

If you don't like either of those there are several more here for sale.


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

Okay...where the heck are ya in Missouri? LOL. I mentioned this to my hubby just now...all I can say is..it's gonna take a bit of work to get him to see it my way...:shrug:

You can pm me your whereabouts and maybe we can "chat".


----------



## AppyHorsey (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey, 65284 
Do you have any REALLY SMALL heifers/cows for sale? Polled. Thanks.
AppyHorsey


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

To those who seem to take offense of my early (a long time ago) position on "registered" cattle, I wasn't trying to ruffle any feathers. I was simply stating my opinion. 

Yes, it does seem that we are a little too opinionated sometimes and critical of others' critters but my post wasn't meant to take aim at one particular person. (especially the OP)

I will still state that in the world of today's livestock there's a registry for anything you want to register. It doesn't matter what it is or what it's breeding is you can find a niche' registry somewhere that will send you some papers on an animal. 

IMHO, what these niche' registries do is prey upon the unlearned or novice livestock buyer. They listen to the seller telling them "this animal is registered" and believe they are buying some type of purebred, purple ribbon, pedigreed animal that will have worth as future breeding stock when in fact the animal is worth what it would bring if it was run through the sale barn on hoof. 

While I don't want to detour anyone from participating in animal registries, I want to detour folks from taking a 1/4X, 1/8Y, 3/8Z, and 1/4Q animal registering it as a 100% XYZQ to be sold as something that has a market worth. 

Take the successful crossbreeds of our time like the Sante Gertrudis, or the Beefmaster that went through certain times of market success. They are truly good breeds of cattle that serve up well on a dinner plate. However, when the market turns south and the craze goes with it, they're sold at the local sale barn on hoof for whatever they'll bring per pound. (keep in mind they don't sell as high "usually" as black cattle). 

Now, if you go to any show ring in the country where kids are showing calves, you can find about any type of papers you want. If you started with a Maine Anjou five generations ago and kept breeding it to the guy down the road's bull (no matter what he was) you can today be showing a registered heifer that either called a "maintainer", "charmaine", or half a dozen other registered names when what you're actually showing is a crossbred animal with a set of papers that's been paid for and annual dues to an association paid. When you take the same animal to the sale barn and sell it per pound it sells for the same amount a non-registered animal sells for (provided it's black in color)

It seems as though too many cattle foks are trying to reinvent the wheel. Wouldn't it be just as easy to say to the prospective buyer something like, "hey, I've got this crossbred animal. She's 1/4 this and 1/2 that. I really like her because her mother had these excellent traits and her daddy had those traits. She's a really good cow. I will sell her to you for this, or you can go to the sale barn the day I take her and bid on her."

Just my two cents here............


----------

